# Huanyang GT serie control panel



## andyjack38 (Oct 3, 2017)

HI,

I just purchased a HuanYang GT series inverter model GT-7R5G-2, input 1 ph 220 AC, output 3 ph. 220 as a replacement of a 3 KW HuanYang (blowup in smoke)  hockup to an air cooled 2.2hp spindle maybe cause I did not have a dust collector .To prevent that it doesn’t append again I have install the vfd in separate room (20 feet away from my cnc) I wonder if I can detach the control panel from the vfd and attach the control panel near the cnc using a box and flat cable. If so does this flat cable has to be lay in a metal conduit my hobby shop is down my basement (wood construction) Thanks


----------



## Superburban (Oct 4, 2017)

Even though I still have mine just laying on the table next to my mill. When I get around to permanently mounting them, I will likely use a plastic conduit to protect the wires. But as far as for operation, it does not need any type of shielding.


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Oct 4, 2017)

andyjack38 said:


> HI,
> 
> I just purchased a HuanYang GT series inverter model GT-7R5G-2, input 1 ph 220 AC, output 3 ph. 220 as a replacement of a 3 KW HuanYang (blowup in smoke)  hockup to an air cooled 2.2hp spindle maybe cause I did not have a dust collector .To prevent that it doesn’t append again I have install the vfd in separate room (20 feet away from my cnc) I wonder if I can detach the control panel from the vfd and attach the control panel near the cnc using a box and flat cable. If so does this flat cable has to be lay in a metal conduit my hobby shop is down my basement (wood construction) Thanks




Probably not.  Depending upon number of conductors, you may want to consider using a regular "round" multi conductor control cable to make the run -- it will be easier to run versus flat as well as offering better protection of conductors - although will require some work where you break out to the vid and control panel.  You could make an interface box on both ends to ease the transition, etc.   However, generally such control lines are not overly sensitive to emf and a 20 foot run should not be problematic.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

Put the VFD in a project box with a 12V computer fan powered by the VFD and an air filter on the intake and a filter on the exhaust as well.  Common computer stuff.  Or, the controls can also be mounted remote from the VFD using low voltage circuits and hardware.  Check the VFD low voltage control circuit options.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 4, 2017)

I had a low voltage circuit all planned out, even started buying parts. But the 10foot ribbon cable, and remote mounting the control panel is so much simpler.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2017)

Keep in mind that the control panels of Chinese VFD's leave much to be desired.  The VFD's usually work OK, but the buttons on the control panel will often fail prematurely.  My only VFD is mounted to my surface grinder, and only needs to control spindle on/off and output Hertz to the motor.  For that I use a simple toggle switch and a simple potentiometer, both remote from the VFD.  (The VFD also powers an external cooling fan for the VFD enclosure, but it turns on and off automatically when the spindle runs.)  After programming the VFD, I have not touched any of the buttons on the VFD control panel since then, and I would like to keep things that way.  I would hate to throw away a working VFD because one of the commonly used control panel buttons failed.  My external controls are cheap, are versatile and easy to  mount, are working fine, and are easily replaced if they fail.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 5, 2017)

Good points. I have 6 VFD's  For now, the ribbon cables were a cheap option.  I guess I need to add some more projects to my list.


----------

